# DIY Phone Holder (Mount)



## robko (Mar 20, 2015)

After lot of thinking, browsing the internet forever, looking for some good, low profile, secure phone mount, I made this one.












































Before, I have been using the Crivit (Lidl) wireless computer you can see in the picture above. I also had this cheaper Crivit wired computer below.







The bases were very similar but not exactly compatible (half milimeter more here, half milimeter less there), so I had to use some sandpaper to make both computers fit one base. When finished, I got the cheaper computer apart and, using pliers and sandpaper, I got just the flat back wall of the computer.

Everything else can be seen in the pictures. The phone case itself is the soft TPU one you get from aliexpress (USD 1.70 for mine) and is great as there is no chance the phone will get out of it on its own.
When attached to the bike it looks very professional, it is low profile, very secure, but just flexible enough to protect your phone from vibrations. The phone can be easily detached and the mount mechanism on its back is small enough to be comfortably handheld.

Plus, I can swap between phone and my old wireless computer within a seconds.

This is my first post, hope it inspires some of you.


----------

